# Shaq Article - Hahaha



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Shaq article - Hahaha*

I don't know if this was already post. If it was I apologize.
I found it in another message board and it's a very funny article.

Take a look [here] 
I will put some new bananas: :vbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:

Title edited by Shadows


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

i agree, i hate shaq and i hate watching him bully everyone around, not much more i need to add


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I'd have to agree with what the author is saying...although he could have been a little more civil about it. It's not fair that O'Neal is allowed to blatantly disregard the rules and then make fun of other players for not being able to guard him.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq has always been THE BIGG JOKER.
Although I must admit, he does go beyond at times.
I guess everyone just has their ways of having their own fun.

It's not his fault he's big and dominant. He uses his size to his advantage and has a lot of skills to go with it. He is one player difficult to officiate in the game today and he just plays his game. To the writer of the article - SUCK IT UP AND GET USED TO IT!!! words are just words, I can bet he doesn't have anything to back it up with, but a pen and a notepad........OUCH!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is some e-mails to the author of this article.
Click [here]  

I have to put my opinion here. I desgree with the article.
I really love to watch Shaq playing (seriously). I think he is very fast and an amazing player. Very unselfish and intelligent.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I disagree as well. I don't like Shaq, but I certainly respect him. If size was all that mattered, Priest Lauderdale would be a perennial NBA All-Star.

Never has there been a guy the sheer size of the Shaq with the package of athleticism and skills. If you don't at least respect Shaq's ability, you don't know jack about basketball.

And for every rule that Shaq breaks, his defenders break two.. and he still dominates.

This author is some joe schmoe looking for a reaction to get himself some reads.. nothing more.

I hate this kind of journalism... I can't believe that guy got paid to write that.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> I disagree as well. Never has there been a guy the sheer size of the Shaq with the package of athleticism and skills. If you don't at least respect Shaq's ability, you don't know jack about basketball.
> 
> And for every rule that Shaq breaks, his defenders break two.. and he still dominates.
> ...


WELL SAID....
I AGREE DEE BO......I AGREE 100% :yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> What next, are you gonna send a letter to Wilt complaining about his size? How about Iverson for being too quick?
> *Bryan
> Hartford, Conn. *


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!



LOL.....hehehehehe!!!
Post up some more of those e-mails :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Do you have any choice words for Big George, Wilt, Kareem. (Gee, Vlade was also a Laker center.) I wonder where that puts guys like Oliver Miller, Tractor Traylor, or Stanley Roberts. By the way, I hear the Lakers are considering Jabba the Hut in the second round.
> *Duke
> Los Angeles *


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Laker fans, i hope you guys can understand why us non-Laker fans hate watching Shaq play, because of his over-power-everyone-else style. I expect you guys to like him cause he brings you titles (I'd love him too if he played for the Bulls!), but you gotta admit that he takes alot of style out of the game. I'm not blaming him for it or anything, he has every right to be bigger and stronger than anyone else, and i don't buy the arguement that he "has no skills" either. He's not exactly Tim Duncan but he's got skills. I wouldn't mind seeing him retire (i wish), but that's just the massively biased opinion of a non-laker fan, so it doesn't really count. Anyway, if he gets beaten, I'd rather see him beaten legitimately than hampered by injuries. It could happen, maybe........

Anyway, he brought you guys three titles, so you better love him!:grinning:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Laker fans, i hope you guys can understand why us non-Laker fans hate watching Shaq play, because of his over-power-everyone-else style. I expect you guys to like him cause he brings you titles (I'd love him too if he played for the Bulls!), but you gotta admit that he takes alot of style out of the game. I'm not blaming him for it or anything, he has every right to be bigger and stronger than anyone else, and i don't buy the arguement that he "has no skills" either. He's not exactly Tim Duncan but he's got skills. I wouldn't mind seeing him retire (i wish), but that's just the massively biased opinion of a non-laker fan, so it doesn't really count. Anyway, if he gets beaten, I'd rather see him beaten legitimately than hampered by injuries. It could happen, maybe........
> 
> Anyway, he brought you guys three titles, so you better love him!:grinning:



What's up Louie!!!
I always seem to enjoy your posts, when you break things down and provide your general insights, you speak your mind all the time and close it out with your own honest opinion. Keep it going
:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hahahahaha...Royce Webb and all that follow him are complete idiots. If he only has size...how come guys like Chris Dudley aren't dominating the league? Because they don't have skill. Shaq has a boat load of size...but he has twice as much talent.

For all I care Royce Webb can go stick a pineapple up his biased, Laker hating, baby...(you can figure out the rest)


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> Hahahahaha...Royce Webb and all that follow him are complete idiots. If he only has size...how come guys like Chris Dudley aren't dominating the league? Because they don't have skill. Shaq has a boat load of size...but he has twice as much talent.
> 
> For all I care Royce Webb can go stick a pineapple up his biased, Laker hating, baby...(you can figure out the rest)




This guy is just FULL OF IT and MANY MORE.
He's a good example of HURTIN, and can't do anything but blabber about it. I'll bet ya he never once bounced a basketball


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This is the truest e-mail of the bunch:

Royce Webb obviously has the endemic "Page 2 assumed cleverness disease."

Another e-mailer pointed out the name-calling by the writer in the article...that is classic...

Name-calling is the last refuge of the frustrated fan, or in this case, frustrated writer. :laugh: The guy is a joke. :yes:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I don't know where my reply to this thread went.

That writer should stick to what he does best - write reviews of <b>movies</b>(instead of thinking he can talk about the NBA and their players), like the archives showed he did on the movie, "Rocky".


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> I'll bet ya he never once dribbled a basketball


Really?! 

What do you wanna bet ?


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> Name-calling is the last refuge of the frustrated fan, or in this case, frustrated writer. :laugh:
> 
> The guy is a joke. :yes:


When you call that Royce guy a "joke", is that not also Name-calling??

You a frustrated fan too?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Shaq bias*

I'm a big Laker fan
I'm a big Kobe fan
I'm a big Phil Jackson fan,
but I'm not the biggest Shaq fan in the world, although I know we could not win as many titles as we have without him. 
So in this case, Shaq I've got your back.
This article lays down alot of what we already know about shaq.
He's not a good free throw shooter, He's not always out there giving a 100%, He bullies guys around. But who cares!

This guys thinks Shaq has "NO REAL SKILLZ" that ridiculous. At his size I'd say he has an excellent amount of agility, ballhandling ability, and court awareness. 

Sure its easy to pick on the big guy since he's been hurt the last few time we saw him play, but once he's healthy we'll see if all those missed free throws, lack of D away from the basket, and lack of a left hand matters. It won't!

Shaq shows up to play when it matters most, plus even if he doesnt give 100%, he's got Kobe who goes out and takes advantage of every opportunity to excell.

Laker Rule!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Laker fans, i hope you guys can understand why us non-Laker fans hate watching Shaq play, because of his over-power-everyone-else style. I expect you guys to like him cause he brings you titles (I'd love him too if he played for the Bulls!), but you gotta admit that he takes alot of style out of the game. I'm not blaming him for it or anything, he has every right to be bigger and stronger than anyone else, and i don't buy the arguement that he "has no skills" either. He's not exactly Tim Duncan but he's got skills. I wouldn't mind seeing him retire (i wish), but that's just the massively biased opinion of a non-laker fan, so it doesn't really count. Anyway, if he gets beaten, I'd rather see him beaten legitimately than hampered by injuries. It could happen, maybe........
> 
> Anyway, he brought you guys three titles, so you better love him!:grinning:


you all have to realize basketball is a game of finesse, skill, inteligence, and power. No one mentions Jason Kidd using his size to overpower smaller point guard in the post.:yes: 
it's the nature of the game


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> 
> When you call that Royce guy a "joke", is that not also Name-calling??
> ...


Oh, but there is one HUGE difference here. 

A writer/author is <b>Paid</b> to make use of descriptive adjectives that are suitable when writing an article for the MEDIA, and Ron and other posters are <b>not paid</b> to use descriptive adjectives.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> 
> When you call that Royce guy a "joke", is that not also Name-calling??
> ...


Please tell me you're not defending Royce Webb:laugh:!

What are you? The president of his fan club?:laugh: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## Max Air (Sep 14, 2002)

i cant beleive this.


if a laker fan posted an article about t-mac and how stupid he is the laker fan would get banned.

i am truly sick of all the laker haters.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, but there is one HUGE difference here.
> ...


Er, why are you debate me?! I ain't the one who said "Name-calling is the last refuge of the frustrated fan..."

That ISN'T my virtue. In fact, I could care less about name-calling.

The person you should be directing your message to is Ron. 

But now I'm a little puzzled -- paid or no paid, aren't Royce, Ron, and all of us who posted in publicly accessed site all "writing for the MEDIA"? Why does money becomes an issue in regards to Ron's personal virtue?

Does God allows a volunteer church worker more leeway in following the religious doctrine than a paid priest?


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not defending Royce Webb:laugh:!
> ...



Well, since you have the good manners to say "please", I'll tell ya: NO.


Relax X. That post doesn't even have to do with Lakers, Shaq, or Royce Webb.

*Watch the attacks of admins please. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! My thread is on fire!!! Take it easy every one...:wbanana:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> 
> Er, why are you debate me?! I ain't the one who said "Name-calling is the last refuge of the frustrated fan..."
> ...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> Does God allows a volunteer church worker more leeway in following the religious doctrine than a paid priest?


Can you explain this to me......I'm serious  
If you're going reply with some sarcastic trash, 
then don't bother cause you're known to reply in that manner!!

I just want to know, what does your comment have to do with what we are discussing here or whats behind your example??


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Air</b>!
> i cant beleive this.
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I'm not sure if you're aware of this, but this thread was made by JGKoblenz, whom, since his avatar is of Kobe Bryant, I'm guessing is a Lakers fan.

And no, actually, a Lakers fan that posted such an article about Tracy McGrady, would not be banned...settle down.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> Er, why are you debate me?! I ain't the one who said "Name-calling is the last refuge of the frustrated fan..."
> 
> That ISN'T my virtue. In fact, I could care less about name-calling.
> ...


I would respond to the above but I don't understand it; there is a lot of rambling going on.

I will say this: "joke" is an adjective for the guy, not name calling. If I were to call him a name, it would be in the form of a noun, like a-hole, idiot, or something along those lines.

Rifleman is right, the guy writes for a living, and is betraying his feelings (read: boiling frustration) at what little he knows about the game of basketball and how certain players approach the game.

IMO, he should return the check that he got for writing the article, because he certainly didn't earn it...next time, do your homework, Royce.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

the thing about shaq is that he was not always like the huge behemoth he is now. there was a time when he relied more on quickness and athleticism than on cheeseburgers and donuts (remember, hes a cop... pigger!). i remember seeing him in vancouver back when he still played in orlando, and it wasnt his waistline that was making people play, but his athleticism and strength combined. unfortunately, he figured out that the more girth you have, the more you can push people around and not get away with it. but, thats how the sport is. survival of the fittest, or should i say survival of the biggest :sigh:


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

QUOTE]Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!


I would respond to the above but I don't understand it; there is a lot of rambling going on.

I will say this: "joke" is an adjective for the guy, not name calling. If I were to call him a name, it would be in the form of a noun, like a-hole, idiot, or something along those lines.

Rifleman is right, the guy writes for a living, and is betraying his feelings (read: boiling frustration) at what little he knows about the game of basketball and how certain players approach the game.

IMO, he should return the check that he got for writing the article, because he certainly didn't earn it...next time, do your homework, Royce.  [/QUOTE]


"Joke" is a Noun. It is sometimes used as a verb. But at no point can the word "joke" be used as an Adjective. 

You could say "jokingly", which would be an adjective. I say most reasonable person think that calling someone a "joke" is name-calling. Of course, you can also call him an A-hole or other explicits, which would also be name-calling.

I'm pretty sure if I call you (or any other posters) by that that J-word, it'll be edited.

But enough about English. 

I happen to think the Royce article is hilarious! A little over-the-top, but to the point. No, I don't think he is "betraying his feelings." On the contrary, I think he is honestly expressing his feelings. Frustrated? Maybe. But he's also gutsy. It takes a lot of balls to trash one of the game's best. And it takes a lot of courage to go against the norm and write something that he should know he'll get ridiculed for.

Give his money back? Hell no. He should get a bonus. To those of us who are sick of reading yet another article about how great and wonderful so-and-so is; we need more gutsy writers like Royce. Maybe he writes trash most of the time, I don't know. But this piece is excellent. 

To me, that's where journalists make their paid. Any fool can recite statistics. But a true journalist write about the inside scope and is not afraid to present views that are unpopular.

If someone's post on this board can be so witty and ballsy at the same, I'll go read it.


----------



## Max Air (Sep 14, 2002)

Stay on topic please - DP


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Stay on topic please - DP


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Dont you all realize that Webb was writing for Page 2 on ESPN.com, and that nothing in that article actually reflects how he feels about the Diesel. Everything on that Page 2 is meant to be strictly tonge-in-cheek, not to be taken literally.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

That's a possibility, Phil, but the language is pretty vindictive for such a mockery of the language...I'll go re-read it again, from your point of view.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I re-read it, and I've come to the conclusion that philipm27 is absolutely right, the joke is on all of us who took that article seriously... 

Webb is echoing all the nonsense arguments put forth by anti-Laker anti-Shaq fans...the tell-tale is the second to last paragraph...that's where the sublime meets the riduculous.

Sheesh, am I embarrassed.


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

NP, I just remember having to deal with all the SAC fans posting it and talking about it about like it was real journalism. It is eseentially ESPN.coms answer to Rick Reilly in SI. A grain of truth, but mostly tongue-in-cheek stuff.

Glad I could help


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>philipm27</b>!
> Dont you all realize that Webb was writing for Page 2 on ESPN.com, and that nothing in that article actually reflects how he feels about the Diesel. Everything on that Page 2 is meant to be strictly tonge-in-cheek, not to be taken literally.



A Very good observation :yes: 
My Brother read the article himself last night and he told me the same exact thing you stated, but I was just caught up too far into it.


----------

